# What to purchase?



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Just some advise please, oh! Learned ones, must finalise my order with vendor NOW, cart is full, going to need a "trolley" at this rate.
I know I posted earlier in the EVIC thread, just want to know if I should get the EVIC VT, actually only want the "battery mod" for the temp function, to be used with my Billows V2, will this EVIC be "okay"? or do I go with something like the Heatvape Invader Mini 50W, also good reviews on this.
With the Billows V2 I will be able to do a nickel build, see, am a quick "learner from the masters here", just want to get the correct device to last for some time, at this rate, probably a week, before I "must have this" kicks in again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

@DarkSide empty your trolley, get a Reo with a descent RDA, one time investment and then fill your trolley with e-juice every month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

johan said:


> @DarkSide empty your trolley, get a Reo with a descent RDA, one time investment and then fill your trolley with e-juice every month.



@johan Thank You for the words of wisdom, expected nothing else, but telling me to empty MY trolley with all the "toys" I want, is tantamount to telling a lady she may no longer purchase shoes or beauty products, I want those products, I (think) I need those products, NO...I want those products, a REO will be next but I do need what is in my trolley...As always, your "pearls of wisdom" are always appreciated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

Just do it, you will thank me later  for saving you a lot of money on disposable toys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

@johan Just because you got a much deserved International medal because you are in the land of mo dhaid, don't think for one minute you are safe in the Land of the leprechaun's, by the way, a leprechaun is usually depicted as a little old man, wearing a coat and hat, who partakes in mischief., and this is what you are now doing!!!....you are merely a hop across "the pond" in business class, for me to come and sort out, and then after, possibly a Kilkenny or two with a vape!


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @johan Just because you got a much deserved International medal because you are in the land of mo dhaid, don't think for one minute you are safe in the Land of the leprechaun's, by the way, a leprechaun is usually depicted as a little old man, wearing a coat and hat, who partakes in mischief., and this is what you are now doing!!!....you are merely a hop across "the pond" in business class, for me to come and sort out, and then after, possibly a Kilkenny or two with a vape!



So your Dad is from here? Make the hop I love sorting outs, especially the craic afters . To be serious, the only way to experience a cheaper and more satisfying life after smoking, is to buy one (it will last you a life time) and the only overheads are e-juice. Do the calculations yourself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Just some advise please, oh! Learned ones, must finalise my order with vendor NOW, cart is full, going to need a "trolley" at this rate.
> I know I posted earlier in the EVIC thread, just want to know if I should get the EVIC VT, actually only want the "battery mod" for the temp function, to be used with my Billows V2, will this EVIC be "okay"? or do I go with something like the Heatvape Invader Mini 50W, also good reviews on this.
> With the Billows V2 I will be able to do a nickel build, see, am a quick "learner from the masters here", just want to get the correct device to last for some time, at this rate, probably a week, before I "must have this" kicks in again!



I have them both, the Evic VT and Invader. Although I agree with @johan on the Reo's (have them as well) If you have to choose between the Evic and the Invader, I'll recommend the Evic on battery life, Nickel and Titanium options. I had no issues on them both, and is currently using my subtank mini on my Evic (Planning on the Billow V2 in the near future) Just my 2c for what it's worth

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

acorn said:


> I have them both, the Evic VT and Invader. Although I agree with @johan on the Reo's (have them as well) If you have to choose between the Evic and the Invader, I'll recommend the Evic on battery life, Nickel and Titanium options. I had no issues on them both, and is currently using my subtank mini on my Evic (Planning on the Billow V2 in the near future) Just my 2c for what it's worth



Thanks for the advice @acorn, have finalised my order and have purchased same together with all my other "stuff", sorry @johan this time I win the trolley wars and having some _fun_ as you so eloquently stated.


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Thanks for the advice @acorn, have finalised my order and have purchased same together with all my other "stuff", sorry @johan this time I win the trolley wars and having some _fun_ as you so eloquently stated.



Win for me is whats in my pocket .


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

johan said:


> Win for me is whats in my pocket .



Agree, but now I have an extra battery and tank in my pocket, the money I keep in the bank, not my pocket, don't they have banks in Ireland?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Hi @DarkSide 
Just so funny watching the banter between you and @johan
Lol

On the topic of getting a Reo and forgetting about everything else, I do agree with that viewpoint in the main

However, you will never know and fully appreciate the simplicity and reliability of the Reo unless you've played with all the other stuff - and toiled with the coils and wicking...

Then again, I do use two regulated devices all day for mindless squonkless vaping at the computer. But to get them right and keep them behaving can sometimes be another story...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/7/15)

TBH, REO's aren't for everyone (not trying to start a big battle or anything). But like me for example, I vape a lot (10-15ml a day) and frankly mechanical devices really don't give me the kinda longevity I need (a single Sony VTC4 in a mech will last me 2hrs max). With something like and iStick or eVic VT, you get significant battery life, and the ability to charge your device from a regular micro USB cable.

Team something like that up with a tank, and you have a small really portable setup that won't easily leak when you stick it in your pocket. Also because the mod's i've recommended are regulated, so they have various safety features, which something mechanical like a REO, doesn't have.

The best advice I can give you, is go into a shop, like Vape King, where they'll let you play around with various bits of hardware, and see where you go.

With temp control, waiting for a few weeks for the iStick 40WTC to come out, will be well worth it, it'll be a nice cheap way to get into temp control, and the iStick line, so far has been really solid.

*Another important thing to note, don't be afraid to cheap out, and buy a clone of something to see if it fits in with how you want to vape, before you shell out a small mountain of cash on a pricey setup. 
*
There are a couple clone alternatives to the REO, which I'm sure aren't as good as an actual REO, but are sufficient to see if you want to go down that road. Spending R400-600 on something that turns out to not be your thing is a lot less painful than spending R2500+

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (13/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> TBH, REO's aren't for everyone (not trying to start a big battle or anything). But like me for example, I vape a lot (10-15ml a day) and frankly mechanical devices really don't give me the kinda longevity I need. With something like and iStick or eVic VT, you get significant battery life, and the ability to charge your device from a regular micro USB cable.
> 
> Team something like that up with a tank, and you have a small really portable setup that won't easily leak when you stick it in your pocket. Also because the mod's i've recommended are regulated, so they have various safety features, which something mechanical like a REO, doesn't have.
> 
> ...


The Reo has a hot spring and the biggest vent hole of any mech I have ever seen. It is smaller than most regulated mods because it does not need space for all those electronics, takes a dripper, which can be very small - compared to a tank and does not leak. Normal Grand bottles are 6 ml, which is more than what most tanks take - I have 9 ml bottles installed in 2 of mine. And 2800 mAh is not to bad for battery life - 3100 mAh for higher resistances..
Also "not trying to start a big battle or anything" - just trying to give some perspective at least. And, yes, I do use regulated mods and tanks, as well as Reos - both have their place. And no need to denigrate either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/7/15)

Andre said:


> The Reo has a hot spring and the biggest vent hole of any mech I have ever seen. It is smaller than most regulated mods because it does not need space for all those electronics, takes a dripper, which can be very small - compared to a tank and does not leak. Normal Grand bottles are 6 ml, which is more than what most tanks take - I have 9 ml bottles installed in 2 of mine. And 2800 mAh is not to bad for battery life - 3100 mAh for higher resistances..
> Also "not trying to start a big battle or anything" - just trying to give some perspective at least. And, yes, I do use regulated mods and tanks, as well as Reos - both have their place. And no need to denigrate either.



Sorry, I wasn't trying to strike any nerves.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

@n0ugh7_zw - I hear you and know exactly what you were saying.

Just that as @Andre pointed out - the Reo may be a simple mechanical device - but the hot spring makes it quite a lot safer than most non Reonauts would think. That spring collapses if there is too much current from a short.

As for the plusses and minuses of a Reo versus a regulated tank setup (I use both), allow me to try summarise my thoughts

The Reo (positives for me)

With a well setup RM2 it has for me the most outstanding mouth to lung flavour I have ever vaped - and I cannot get that on any of my tanks. I have tried many and am still trying  It's because the RM2 is a small-chambered dripper and the action is taking place so close to my mouth.
You don't need to drip. You could get a very similar flavour from another well set up dripper, but then you have to drip all the time which is a schlep, so the Reo takes care of that with its bottom feeding system.
As @Andre said above - its damn small. It fits in my man bag standing up! And no other regulated mod + tank that I have can do that. Its nowhere near as high as even the istick20 and Nautilus Mini. Compact and feels good in the hand too.
It's so easy to replace batteries. For me it's way easier than replacing batts on the Sig100+ for example, with its silicon sleeve. It literally takes me about 5 seconds to replace a battery. And I much prefer being able to easily replace batteries than for example my iStick50 going flat - which takes ages to charge on the mains, let alone USB. Also very convenient for travel. You just take a few fully charged batteries with you and no need to charge anything. (compared to regulated mods with built in batts)
It's one helluva rugged thing. I have dropped mine several times. Not a sausage of a problem. Once a drip tip broke. Also can go in the sink to be washed. It just lasts and lasts and lasts. A few of my other regulated devices have bombed out in a matter of weeks or a few months. The Reos are all with me over a year and serving as strong as day 1.
The negatives

You have to squonk every 4 or so puffs. (Press the bottle). This is not a problem generally and it becomes second nature, but when I am at the computer and focusing on something else, I do like to just pick up and press the button and not worry about squonking or remembering to squonk. And while working I dont really mind that the flavour isnt outstanding because I'm not really concentrating on the flavour anyway.
You have to build coils and wick them yourself. This is not actually a negative for me because I love testing out these things, especially trying to "tune it" for the perfect vape for each type of juice I like. But I'm just highlighting this because it is a rebuildable. Sometimes rebuilding can be an admin issue and when in a rush, one used to grab the ol box of smokes and go. If you need a new coil and wick, that's not going to happen. So that's where a tank with a commercial coil that works well comes in handy. I also think many vapers are not into building coils so they would not go for a Reo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (13/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to strike any nerves.


Lol, @n0ugh7_zw, you did not - my nerves were steeled in courthouses prosecuting peeps telling half truths.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/7/15)

I'll consider myself prosecuted 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/7/15)

Strangely enough I've been rocking a dual parallel mech all day  maybe I could do a dual 18650 REO 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

